# Dallas Texas



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm down here in Austin... if you're ever coming to the area let me know, I'd love to get together!


----------



## goldenroseTX (May 6, 2012)

Here I am! I am living in Plano, have a English golden girl 7 months old. Let's make a plan to meet!


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh I'd love a play date for the puppers. I live in Dallas too. My Golden is 17months. How old are your dogs?


----------



## goldenroseTX (May 6, 2012)

My Daisy is 7 month plus 10 days ( not yet spayed) She got bored easily as she is only dog now. 

We are working on getting her used to car riding so we could drive her around to meet other goldens. Do you have a plan at coming long weekend?


----------

